# Çështja kombëtare > Historia shqiptare > Historia botërore >  Genocidi spanjoll kundër hebrejve dhe muslimanëve në shek. XIV-XVII

## fisniku-student

Në shekullin XIV dhe XV në spanjë ndjekja dhe urejtja e hebrejve kishte marr karakter të hapet antisemit. Këtë urrejtje ndaj hebrejve e nxitnin kallugjerët fanatic, e cilët propagonin shfarosjen e “armiqëve te krishtit” dhe kerkonin denimin  e atyre që nuk jan besnik te fesë së krishtere. Si pasojë e kesaj, me 1391, vetem për një ditë në Sevillë jan vrarë afro 4.000 hebrenjë. Rasti I sevillës është persëritur ne Toledo, në valensi, barcelonë dhe në qytete tjera te spanjës.



Ne fund te shekullit XV mbretërit katolik te spanjës, Ferdinandi dhe Izabela, manifestonin vendosmerin e tyre që ta spastronin mbreterinë e tyre nga elementet jokatolike (hebrejtë, maranët,muslimanët dhe heretikët”). Për ta realizuar këtë ,atëhere me një edikt mbretëror(1477) themelohet inkuizicioni, si gjyq shtetror që për detyrë kishte zbulimin dhe denimin e_ “të pa feve”._

Këtë edik e konfirmonte Bula Papale më 1483, kurse më 1484 e akcepton Aragonta.
Më1481 në sevilla filloi te vepronte gjyqi I parë kompetent për gjykimin e atyre që akuzoheshin që jan maranë perkatesisht të krishter të rinjë që I jan permbajtur fshehurazi fesë së vjetër hebreje. Vetëm gjyqi I në sevilla, për dhjet muaj te vitit 1481, kishte dënuar me djeg’je ne turrë drunjesh më shumë se 300 veta. Aktiviteti I inkuizcionit është shtrirë në tërë kastilën, Aragonin dhe krahinat e tjera te spanjës dhe është karakterizuar me një brutalitet te jashtëzakonshem. Hebrejtë që kan shpëtuar nga *“ekzekutimi I denimit me vdekje pa derdhje gjaku”* jan dënuar me burgim te përjetshëm dhe me bartjen e “kemishës se pendimit” si shenjë turpi. Organizator kryesor I tij ishte Dominikani Fra (at) Tomas de Torkuemada (Tomas Torquemada), I cili mendonte se pastërtia e spanjës duhet te sigurohet pa marrë parasysh çmimin.(1)



Pas rënjës se Granades (1492) perfundon rekonkuista. Atehere mbretërit e spanjes, Ferdinandi dhe Izabela dhe maranët, por edhe nga moriskët, pasardhësit e arabëve, qe e kishin pushtuar spanjën. Edikti mbreteror I marsit 1402 urdheronte te gjithe hebrëjtë që Brenda kater muajve ta pranonin krishterizmin ose ta braktisin spanjën, duke kercënuar se ne qoft se nuk veprojnë keshtu do te vriten. Sipas llogarive te permbajtura ateher jan shperngulur më së paku 200.000 veta.



*Gjenocidi Spanjoll Kundër Muslimanëve*

I ngarkuari I mbretereshës per krishterizmin e muslimaneve, Kardinali Himenez de Thisneros, u ofronte jokrishtereve te zgjedhnin ndermjet konvertimit dhe shpernguljes, kurse editki I vitit 1502 urdheronte qe te shperngulen te gjithë muslimanët që  refuzonin te heqin dorë nga feja e tyre dhe te pranonin fenë e krishtere, e cila u shua me gjak dhe perfundoi me debimin e tyre ne masë. (2)



Me 1525 Aragonia e muslimane ishte perballur me alternative te njejtë. Me 1556 Filipi II shpall ligjin me të cilin kerkohej nga muslimanet e mbetur te heqin dore menjëher nga gjuha, feja, institucionet e madje te rrënohen hamamet, “si mbeturin e mungeses se fesë”. Definitivisht me 1609 Filipi II leshoi urdhëresën e fundit për debimin e muslimaneve të mbetur, qe ishin afro gjysmë milioni, me çka perfundon shfarosja e plotë e hebrejve dhe muslimaneve nga spanja. Llogaritet se qe nga renia e Granades deri ne dekaden e parë të shek. XVII, d,m.th për afro 120 vjet, nga spanja jan debuar ose likuiduar afro 3 milion muslimanë.(3)


Fatekëqesisht te gjitha keto ndejkje, deportime, masakra etj. beheshin ne bazë te konceptit te teologëve te kishes katolike, te cilët I konsideronin te lejuara ato luftra që ishin te drejta, e si të tilla I konsideronin luftrat qe I urdheron perendia kunder te pafeve dhe heretikeve (Papa Urbani II, Toma Akuini), Domingo de Soto, Huan Hines Sapulveda.


*Hugo Grocius,* duke I pare keto dhe perpjestimet monstruoze qe kishin marr barbarizmat, jo vetem kunder popujve colonial, por edhe nder evropjane ne hyrje te vepres se famshme :  *“De Jure Belli ac Pacis”* Libri tres (e drejta  e luftes dhe e paqes), shkruante se madje edhe  *“Brenda botës së  krishtere kishte parë aso veprime ne luftë, nga te cilat do te turperoheshin edhe barbarët”*


_ Kerim Gashi_

-------------------------------------------------------------------

_(1)   Hubert Herring fq. 147-148. “Evolucion historica de America Latina”

(2)   Hubert Herring, op.cit., pp. 84-86.

(3)    Filip Hiti, Istoria Arapa, “Veselin Maslesa”, 1988, str. 502-503._

----------


## Force-Intruder

> Me 1525 *Aragonia e muslimaneve* ... [/I]


E kujt e kujt??? Thuaje edhe njehere se nuk e degjova mire?

Kur te fillon kalendari edhe ora ty? Apo kur te intereson? Po te shkosh nje vrap pas ne 313, do te shikosh qe ne gadishullin Iberik, Krishterimi ka qene nje fe e perhapur shume shpejt. Ne ate periudhe ka patur te pakten 19 peshkope qe perfaqesonin dioqezat perkatese.

Pastaj nje dite te bukur pranvere te 711, muslimanet sulmuan nga veriu i afrikes, edhe per 2 vjet arriten te pushtonin pjesen me te madhe te gadishullit.

Natyyyyyrisht. Pushtimi mysliman ishte krejt paqesor dhe dashamires. Edhe konvertimet e tyre te cilat ne ato kohe zbatonin parimin "paguaj takse ose konvertohu", ishin mjaft demokratike.

Nga githe kjo dashuri e madhe filloi edhe Al-Istirdad qe zgjati 800 vjet  deri sa i hodhen perseri ne det pushtuesit e felliqur muslimane. Natyrisht me lejen e Zotit, se nuk kishte si te ndodhte ndryshe.



Ik e tregoja keto peralla ndonje femije o fisnik se kushedi te beson... po tregon gjysma historish pa lidhje per te krijuar sci-fi qe te pelqen.


Me kete llogjike qe ecen ti, edhe shqiptaret paskan bere genocid me kedo qe kane luftuar...

----------


## fisniku-student

> E kujt e kujt??? Thuaje edhe njehere se nuk e degjova mire?
> 
> Kur te fillon kalendari edhe ora ty? Apo kur te intereson? Po te shkosh nje vrap pas ne 313, do te shikosh qe ne gadishullin Iberik, Krishterimi ka qene nje fe e perhapur shume shpejt. Ne ate periudhe ka patur te pakten 19 peshkope qe perfaqesonin dioqezat perkatese.
> 
> Pastaj nje dite te bukur pranvere te 711, muslimanet sulmuan nga veriu i afrikes, edhe per 2 vjet arriten te pushtonin pjesen me te madhe te gadishullit.
> 
> Natyyyyyrisht. Pushtimi mysliman ishte krejt paqesor dhe dashamires. Edhe konvertimet e tyre te cilat ne ato kohe zbatonin parimin "paguaj takse ose konvertohu", ishin mjaft demokratike.
> 
> Nga githe kjo dashuri e madhe filloi edhe Al-Istirdad qe zgjati 800 vjet  deri sa i hodhen perseri ne det pushtuesit e felliqur muslimane. Natyrisht me lejen e Zotit, se nuk kishte si te ndodhte ndryshe.
> ...


Ngadal he burr dhe mos u nxe se nuk ja ke haberin se per cka po flitet ketu!!

Separi shkrimi ka autorin e saj  dhe se dyti tema ka per objekt *Gjenocidin ndaj hebrejve dhe muslimaneve* dhe jo vetem ndaj muslimaneve.




> Pushtimi mysliman ishte krejt paqesor dhe dashamires. Edhe konvertimet e tyre te cilat ne ato kohe zbatonin parimin "paguaj takse ose konvertohu", ishin mjaft demokratike.


Megjithat dallon kjo :  *"paguaj takse ose konvertohu"* me kete *"Konvertohu ose ik se te vras"* :shkelje syri: 

Fundi i fundit kur eshte fjala e pagesave te taksave, sot modernizimi ne kohe paqeje te obligon te paguash taksa ose te konverton ne burg shteti :ngerdheshje: 

Megjithate gjenocidi ne fjal eshte i njohur ne te drejten nderkombetare dhe shkrimi ne fjal me sa shof ka edhe te dhenat e literatures perkatese ne fund te shkrimit.

----------


## Force-Intruder

O fisnik... ja ta zeme se une nuk ia kam idene per cfare flas. Detyrimisht pas gjithe atyre qe ke shkruajtur ti, lind natyrshme nje pyetje :


*Qe prej cilit vit, ka qene "mysliman" gadishulli Iberik?*

Shkurt! Thote gje ky autori yt apo i fillon tregimet ne 1500?

----------


## fisniku-student

> O fisnik... ja ta zeme se une nuk ia kam idene per cfare flas. Detyrimisht pas gjithe atyre qe ke shkruajtur ti, lind natyrshme nje pyetje :
> 
> 
> *Qe prej cilit vit, ka qene "mysliman" gadishulli Iberik?*
> 
> Shkurt! Thote gje ky autori yt apo i fillon tregimet ne 1500?


Autori nuk thot asgje rreth kesaj, mirpo une e di qe abazitet e pushtuan spanjen qe nga viti 711 dhe pushtimi zgjati disa shekuj (mbi 5 shekuj).

Mirpo ju lutem percendrohu tek esenca e gjith shkrimit qe ka te beje me *Gjenocidin* me prapavij teologjie.

----------


## fisniku-student

*Gjenocidi Spanjoll vazhdoi edhe Kundër Indianëve ne ameriken latine*



Spanjollët te cilët udhëhiqeshin nga fryma teologe krishtere, kryen edhe gjenocide tjera ne ameriken latine kunder indianëve. Në veprën *“Las Kasas”* _Bartolome_ (Murg Dominikan) ka lene një deshmi tronditese per shkaterrimin e indianeve:* “ Te krishterët… derdheshin kundër indianëve dhe bënin kudo kërdi e mizori qe nuk merren me mend. Dhe kur futeshin nëpër katunde, ata nuk mëshironin as femijet, as pleqët, as gratë, as lehonat, duke shfarosur rrënjësisht cdo gjë të gjallë, duke shkatrruar  e shkretuar gjithqka e duke mos lënë dy gurë bashkë… Ata kishin ngritur trekëmbësha te lartë per lavdin e shelbyesit (shpetimtarit) tone dhe te 12 apostujve dhe I digjnin te gjallë indianët në zjarr, ose I fusnin njerzit neper mullare kashte duke I mbuluar nga te gjitha anët, pastaj u vinin zjarrin ketyre dhe I digjnin.”*


Fenomeni i barbarizmit nuk ishte spontan qe ndodhi ne granada, toredo, sevilla dhe barcelona, por thjesht nje ideologji barbare e cila kishte baza diku :shkelje syri:

----------


## Force-Intruder

> * une e di qe abazitet e pushtuan spanjen qe nga viti 711 dhe pushtimi zgjati disa shekuj (mbi 5 shekuj)*.


Qe ta kuptojme drejte dhe nuk te nderpres me te jap fjalen :

*Po flasim per vrasje, shfarosje, debim dhe spastrim nga ana e spanjolleve, ushtruar mbi muslimanet, te cilet i kishin pushtuar e mbajtur nen pushtim per 500 vjet.
*
Keshtu tingellon nqs nuk ka dicka qe me shpeton... :me dylbi:

----------


## fisniku-student

> Qe ta kuptojme drejte dhe nuk te nderpres me te jap fjalen :
> 
> *Po flasim per vrasje, shfarosje, debim dhe spastrim nga ana e spanjolleve, ushtruar mbi muslimanet, te cilet i kishin pushtuar e mbajtur nen pushtim per 500 vjet.
> *
> Keshtu tingellon nqs nuk ka dicka qe me shpeton...


Te ka shpetu edhe diqka, si jo :shkelje syri: 

Ta kemi parasysh nje fakt ketu, gjenocidi spanjoll nuk iu eshte drejtu vetem muslimaneve, por te gjithe ketyre qe jan konsideru si te pafe apo armiq te krishtit (*"hebrejtë, maranët,muslimanët dhe heretikët*)

D.m.th ka qen spastrim etnik dhe fetar qe ka perfshi te gjithe jo te krishteret(hebrejtë, maranët,muslimanët dhe heretikët).

Mirpo mos harro se Muslimanet gjat kesaj periudhe 500 vjeqare, spanjen e kan bere djepin e shkences boterore ne ate kohe.

Ja ketu http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showthread.php?t=86002

----------


## the admiral

gjenocidi i çifuteve dhe i muslimaneve mbahet si nje faqe e erret e historise se spanjes.

muslimanet nuk kane ndenjur ne spanje per 5 shekuj por per 8. para pak kohesh kam lexuar nje roman shume te bukur te shkruar nga nje avokat spanjoll. 900 faqe vertete te mrekullueshme. aty mesova shume gjera qe as nuk ja kisha idene fare.
mesova per shembull se ne kordova gjate dominimit musliman, ekzistonin mjaft kisha ne qytet dhe sapo te krishteret moren ne dore qytetin, shkaterruan xhamite ose i kthyen ne kisha. ashtu si per shembull "katedralja e kordoves". mbreti qe urdheroi kthimin e xhamise ne kishe, tha: nuk e kisha idene se paska qene keshtu. keni shnderruar diçka unike ne bote ne diçka qe shikohet kudo.

mesova gjithashu qe kordova kishte nje biblioteke qe ishte edhe me e madhe se ajo e aleksandrise (400.000 vellime) dhe qe u dogj nga nje psikopat fanatik musliman qe nuk po ia kujtoj emrin. kordova gjithashtu eshte qyteti i pare i ndriçuar ne te gjithe europen.

kur te krishteret moren kontrollin e spanjes i detyruan te gjithe muslimanet te konvertoheshin. nese nuk e benin do te torturoheshin dhe vriteshin. quheshin morisko ose kristiane te rinj. çdo te diele ishin te detyruar te paraqiteshin ne meshe, te mos perdornin emrat e tyre te vertet (arabe), por emra spanjolle.

ata qe e deshironin me shume shkaterrimin e moriskove ishin kardinalet e inkuizicionit. sidomos kardinali cisneros.
madje ekziston nje dokument qe verteton perdhunimet e shumta te nje prifti ne nje fshat, aq shume sa shume femije filluan te lindnin me syte e tij bojeqielli. etj etj etj.

sapo mbarova kete roman te ketij autori fillova nje tjeter te tijin. nga kordova dhe granada e shekullit XV te atij te meparshmit kalova tek barcelona e ndonje shemulli mepare.

ketu per shembull mesova qe çifutet perveç perçmimit konstant, kur dilnin ne rruge, ishin te detyruar te mbanin ne qafe nje lloj "rrote kuq e verdhe" per t'u identifikuar.

----------


## Smth_Poetic

Genocidi nuk u be vetem kundra myslimaneve te ardhur , por edhe kundra atyre ''spanjolleve'' vendalinj qe ishin konvertuar....e ata ishin ne numer po aq sa edhe vet te ardhurit. 

Cfare ka ndodhur ka ndodhur , por spanja duhet te ndergjegjsohet dhe te tregoje te verteten rreth historise se andaluzise e mos ti tregoje me njerezve te tyre perralla se eshte turp ......heroi ''kristian'' spanjoll Guzman i atyre viteve, qe per nder te tij jane ngrit me qindra sheshe ne spanje e dite perkujtimi , na doli se paska qene thjesht nje mercenar mysliman afrikan i cili luftonte ne ate kohe kundra vezireve te tjere per pushtet  :ngerdheshje:  . 

Historia e andaluzise nuk duhet te qendroje rafteve te biblotekave ku i ka zene pluhuri , por duhet treguar asshtu sic ka qene ne realitet , e mbase ne kete menyre spanjolleve u mbushet mendja se andaluzia eshte pjese e kultures e identitetit te tyre.

----------


## Zoti Basha

Pjesa me e zhvilluar e Europes ka qene kalifati i Kordobes. Por ja qe nuk qe e thene te vazhdonte, ku te le fondamentalizmi fetar

----------


## the admiral

> Pjesa me e zhvilluar e Europes ka qene kalifati i Kordobes. Por ja qe nuk qe e thene te vazhdonte, ku te le fondamentalizmi fetar


ne nje fare mase ke te drejte. feja ne kordova nuk ka qene aq "strikte". madje konsumohej edhe mjaft alkool.
kordova nuk ka qene armike vetem e te krishtereve te spanjes, por edhe e shume muslimaneve, sidomos ne afrike veriore, te cilet tek kordova kritikonin mosrespektimin e rregullave te Islamit.

----------


## Smth_Poetic

> ne nje fare mase ke te drejte. feja ne kordova nuk ka qene aq "strikte". madje konsumohej edhe mjaft alkool.
> kordova nuk ka qene armike vetem e te krishtereve te spanjes, por edhe e shume muslimaneve, sidomos ne afrike veriore, te cilet tek kordova kritikonin mosrespektimin e rregullave te Islamit.


Andaluzia ka qene ne lufte civile per 2-3 shekuj te tere. Nuk eshte se kordoba ishte ne shenjester vetem , por te gjithe principatat me njera-tjetren. 

Kur ne historine evropiane tregohet se gjoja spanja kristiane u ngrit kundra andaluzise per clirimin e saj nga shekulli i 11 e 12 , ne te vertet , ishin principatat te cilat ziheshin njera me tjetren per pushtet e asgje me shume.....nga kjo lufte civile , ndonjehere nderhynin edhe kristianet per te mare ndonje ''kafshare buke'' , kur ngeleshin keq per te mbajt popullin e tyre me buke apo edhe ushtrine. 

Tregohet se nga shekulli 9-10 , ushtria e khalifatit ne andaluzi ishte zere se inegzistente ku ne pallatin e khalifit s'gjendej sikurse nje gjeneral nga paqja e madhe qe ekzistonte ne ate vend.....para se te plasnin lufterat civile.

Me vone , thuhet , se khalifi u detyrua te rekruetoje mercenare beduine nga shkretetira , sepse ushtria sishte e detyrueshme ne andaluzi ne ate kohe.

----------


## alDI

> Qe ta kuptojme drejte dhe nuk te nderpres me te jap fjalen :
> 
> *Po flasim per vrasje, shfarosje, debim dhe spastrim nga ana e spanjolleve, ushtruar mbi muslimanet, te cilet i kishin pushtuar e mbajtur nen pushtim per 500 vjet.
> *
> Keshtu tingellon nqs nuk ka dicka qe me shpeton...


Jo plako jo, shumica e te vrareve kan qene spanjoll musliman.

Per nje informacion te detajuar mund te shofesh kete dokumentarin e bere nga nje nder kanalet me prestigjioze ne UK...channel 4.
Ketu flasin historian profesore spanjoll rreth asaj qe vertet ka ndodhur dhe qe gjithmon eshte fshehur nga prijesat spanjoll sepse nuk kane dashur ti tregojne botes qe vram spanjollet vetem se ishin musliman.
http://video.google.com/videoplay?do...6312207897325#

----------


## iliria e para

Ka patur shume gjenocide ne kete planete deri ne ditet e sodit, por ato qe jane me me rendesi nuk i permendni?!
Ku jane gjenocidet rromake dhe otomane ndaj popullit tone? Per keto ju spo ju dhem eee? Paski hallin e muslimanve te sapnjes!!!!!!

----------


## daniel00

> Genocidi nuk u be vetem kundra myslimaneve te ardhur , por edhe kundra atyre ''spanjolleve'' vendalinj qe ishin konvertuar....e ata ishin ne numer po aq sa edhe vet te ardhurit. 
> 
> Cfare ka ndodhur ka ndodhur , por spanja duhet te ndergjegjsohet dhe te tregoje te verteten rreth historise se andaluzise e mos ti tregoje me njerezve te tyre perralla se eshte turp ......heroi ''kristian'' spanjoll Guzman i atyre viteve, qe per nder te tij jane ngrit me qindra sheshe ne spanje e dite perkujtimi , na doli se paska qene thjesht nje mercenar mysliman afrikan i cili luftonte ne ate kohe kundra vezireve te tjere per pushtet  . 
> 
> Historia e andaluzise nuk duhet te qendroje rafteve te biblotekave ku i ka zene pluhuri , por duhet treguar asshtu sic ka qene ne realitet , e mbase ne kete menyre spanjolleve u mbushet mendja se andaluzia eshte pjese e kultures e identitetit te tyre.



A e sheh pra se si Muhamed Abdullahu mbeti pa profeci , pasi e vetmja prove per kete profet arab qe ke sjelle , bente fjale per pushtimet e trojeve nga islamiket e keto troje nuk do liroheshin me kurre nga zgjedha e kesaj feje , pretendonte "profeti " 

Spanja doli mbi Hitlerin Muhamed Abdullahu dhe ja theu hundet nazisteve islamike , te cilet me mendjemadhesi te bejne be se feja e tyre nuk do te mbizoteroje vetem 1000 vjet por pushtim i perhershem . Spanja e la Hitlerin Abdullahu , pa profeci .  :Lulja3:

----------


## pukjani

1 rritje reputacioni per Spanjen

----------


## Ilmi Veliu

Spanjollet shkatrruan dhe zhduken plotesisht kulturen dhe civilizimin e Inkeve, Astekeve e Majeve ne Ameriken e Jugut, civilizim ky qe kishte arrritur njivelin me te larte ne bote. Faltoret e tyre ishin te mbuluara me pllaka ari. Spanjollet jo vetem qe e zhduken dhe shkaterruan kulturen e tyre shume te larte por i zhduken edhe i fshine nga faqja e dheut tere ate popullate, dhe ata nuk kame qene myslimane e ebrej,

----------


## darwin

Arabët ishin pushtuesit, kurse hebrenjtë bashkëpunëtorët e tyre. Toleranca e arabëve është një mit i ndërtuar mbi taksat e jetës (xhizja) dhe e tokës që paguanin vendësit spanjollë për të vazhduar të ishin në këtë botë pa qenë nevoja të pranonin sa për sy e faqe fenë e pushtuesve.

----------


## shalja1

Si teme eshte shume e gjere se behet fjale per nje pjese ma te erret te historis sidomos pushtimi berber. Pushtimi zgjati afro 7 shekuj, ne historine e izraelit thuhet se u deportuan ose u vrane 500-600 mije izrael pas ivadimit spanjoll. Aspekti historik  eshte me se i nevojshem per njohuri me te thella dhe objektive te asaj periudhe pa mare parasysh kontraditat arab -spanjoll.

----------

